# How do you finish interior angles?



## 1drywaller (Mar 24, 2011)

I was considering buying a 3.5" or 4" corner finisher to do a second coat on interior angles.

My method for taping is as follows:
If it is relevant this is for med. scale residential, level 4)

1. Pull tape through Better-Than-Ever Super Taper into basket with belt attached and embed in all corners by hand.

2. Flush tape with Can-Am Roller Flusher, I find that when I do it this way the residual compound feathers out and creates a very thin skim coat.

3. After sufficient drying time I give a quick sanding to knock down any edges and the run a coat with a Columbia 3" corner finisher on a Columbia 7" inch box.

4. While skimming the house I check all the angles for deficiencies and touch up as required.

This method has served me well but I find to get a truly great finish and reduce some of the effort required to sand it's best if I skim both sides of the angle, this also serves to fill out the rolled corners in the panels I've installed horizontally. 

So if I'm already going to all that effort the question becomes would it be smarter to just run a quick second coat with a 3.5" or 4" corner finisher after I've run my 3" or to use to use the bigger finisher straight away and do away with the 3" coat altogether or stick with what I'm currently doing.

Just wondered what your opinions are and what your methods may be?


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

tape, roll, glaze/flush with north star 2.5 glazing head. no sand, coat with 3" half and half usg green box and plus 3.. harder mud mixture so sanders don't burn through them.. corners come out nice and clean.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

it's what works for you, I typed in finishing angles in the search bar for you http://www.drywalltalk.com/search.php?searchid=55509

Would not of normally answered this thread but,,,,,more curious which part of SWO are you from, PM if you want it private, who knows you could be my neighbour :whistling2:


----------



## tradesmen11 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Level Of Finish 0*
No taping, finishing, or accessories required. This level may be useful in temporary construction or whenever the final decoration has not been determined.
*Level Of Finish 1*
All joints and interior angles shall have tape set in joint compound. Surface shall be free of excess joint compound. Tool marks and ridges are acceptable.
*Level Of Finish 2*
All joints and interior angles shall have tape embedded in joint compound and wiped with a joint knife leaving a thin coating of joint compound over all joints and interior angles. Fastener heads and accessories shall be covered with a coat of joint compound. Surface shall be free of excess joint compound. Tool marks and ridges are acceptable. Joint compound applied over the body of the tape at the time of tape embedment shall be considered a separate coat of joint compound and shall satisfy the conditions of this level of finish.
*Level Of Finish 3*
All joints and interior angles shall have tape embedded in joint compound and shall be immediately wiped with a joint knife leaving a thin coating of joint compound over all joints and interior angles. One additional coat of joint compound shall be applied over all joints and interior angles. Fastener heads and accessories shall be covered with two separate coats of joint compound. All joint compound shall be smooth and free of tool marks and ridges. Note:It is recommended that the prepared surface be coated with a drywall primer prior to the application of final finishes.
*Level Of Finish 4*
All joints and interior angles shall have tape embedded in joint compound and shall be immediately wiped with a joint knife leaving a thin coating of joint compound over all joints and interior angles. Two separate coats of joint compound shall be applied over all flat joints and one separate coat of joint compound shall be applied over interior angles. Fastener heads and accessories shall be covered with three separate coats of joint compound. All joint compound shall be smooth and free of tool marks and ridges. Note: It is recommended that the prepared surface be coated with a drywall primer prior to the application of final finishes.
*Level Of Finish 5*
All joints and interior angles shall have tape embedded in joint compound and shall be immediately wiped with a joint knife leaving a thin coating of joint compound over all joints and interior angles. Two separate coats of joint compound shall be applied over all flat joints and one separate coat of joint compound shall be applied over interior angles. Fastener heads and accessories shall be covered with three separate coats of joint compound. A thin skim coat of joint compound trowel applied, or a material manufactured especially for this purpose and applied in accordance with manufacturer's recommendations, applied to the entire surface. The surface shall be smooth and free of tool marks and ridges. Note: It is recommended that the prepared surface be coated with a drywall primer prior to the application of finish paint.

Find a Tradesman


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Caulk.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tooth paste . It never cracks.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey tradesman11, you sure sound alot like that guy on here awhile back that went by the username rajib. Are you the same person? You both copy and paste generic drywall stats to reply to a post.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

tradesmen11 said:


> *Level Of Finish 0*
> No taping, finishing, or accessories required. This level may be useful in temporary construction or whenever the final decoration has not been determined.
> *Level Of Finish 1*
> All joints and interior angles shall have tape set in joint compound. Surface shall be free of excess joint compound. Tool marks and ridges are acceptable.
> ...


....


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

slimpickins said:


> you didn't answer the f%*$ing question...how do you finish angles.
> 
> Now if the question were "what's the difference between the different levels of finish?" i could see answering with this.
> 
> I finish angles by hand, because all my jobs are tiny and generally need to be done in two days.


tmi.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> You didn't answer the f%*$ing question...How do YOU finish angles.
> 
> Now if the question were "what's the difference between the different levels of finish?" I could see answering with this.
> 
> I finish angles by hand, because all my jobs are tiny and generally need to be done in two days.


Now now slim, be nice to the DIY, just b/c this one is not a female:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

....


----------



## capspackle (Dec 12, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> You didn't answer the f%*$ing question...How do YOU finish angles.
> 
> Now if the question were "what's the difference between the different levels of finish?" I could see answering with this.
> 
> I finish angles by hand, because all my jobs are tiny and generally need to be done in two days.


This is what I like about this place theres no beating around the bush.
Just blunt and right to the point.
Good one


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> And I thought this was one of my more brief posts.
> 
> Yeah sorry...I was venting, and I chose a bot so I could avoid the drama.
> 
> As for arguing with strangers (as opposed to intelligent conversation), I remember when I first saw this...


That's sad Slim.but funny


----------

